# Full body workouts



## leo1294 (Jun 7, 2010)

ive decided to try something new and do something like this

workout1: legs

workout2:upper body(bench press superset with db row,chinup superset with dips,tricep superset bicep curl etc)

workout3:core

workout4:cardio

would doing only 2 exercises per muscle group be ok bearing in mind im supersetting lots(trying to get ripped) any suggestions plz?


----------



## madcon (Jun 17, 2010)

leo1294 said:


> ive decided to try something new and do something like this
> 
> workout1: legs
> 
> ...


need more info if you want a half serious answer,

are you just training 4 days a week?

1 full day for core?

no military press but chinups and curls..


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't think you could train all upper body in one day, its far too much. I am seriously fooked after a good chest / triceps workout, there is no way I could push on and do arms, back, and shoulders on the same day.

If you are training just 4 days, then I would split upper and lower body across the 4 days, then add core and cardio at the end of these days.


----------

